# To Mix Or Not To Mix?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

My front Michelin tyres on the van are getting to the back end of their life and will soon need changing.

The question is is it OK to put winter tyres on the front drive wheels and leave the normal road tyres on the back as they still have loads of tread on them, plus the spare wheel is a brand new Michelin tyre..

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/winter-tyres/

There would be different levels of grip.
Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/winter-tyres/
> 
> There would be different levels of grip.
> Dave p


Hi.

Thanks Dave but I can't see me going into a spin at 55mph :lol: :lol: :lol: . And the grip bit, would it be a problem on the rear wheels?.

I wondered if it was like mixing radials and cross ply sort of stuff which is a no no.

If all the tyres were knackered I would change them all, but my thinking is, when the rear tyres get worn, get two more winter tyres and change the front winter tyres and put them on the back, and the new winter tyres put them on the front.

ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I would as it sounds a good combination with many advantages on a front wheel drive van which outweigh the disadvantages.

Bet there are lots of people who will advise you not too though.

I would have done it myself if there had been any winter tyres to be had when I replace my front tyres.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing anywhere that says you cannot. However some would say you should never mix types.

My view is I would endorse that view (not mixing winter and summer) on a performance car because of the grip level variation, but you aint gonna thrash a MH round the "curly bits" on the road are you ?? Braking likewise shouldnt be an issue as you have ABS dont you?? The front wheels on any vehicle does the vast majority of the braking anyway. 

If it was MY van I would personally do exactly as you are proposing, in reality the back wheels are only there to stop the rear bumper dragging on the road arent they?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

